# $139 coupon for 2hp DC Harbor Freight machine



## SteveEl

Current issue of WOOD magazine has that $139 coupon for the Harbor Freight 2hp collector again. Expires in May 2011


----------



## Master Tinker

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU
THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU
THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU
THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I've been wanting this thing for 2 months!! I saw it in my 2009 wood mag for 139, and hoped it would happen again!!


----------



## SteveEl

I know what you mean! I missed the expiration date last time by two lousy days!


----------



## timmybgood

is it this one? http://www.harborfreight.com/2-hp-industrial-5-micron-dust-collector-97869.html


----------



## SteveEl

timmybgood said:


> is it this one? http://www.harborfreight.com/2-hp-industrial-5-micron-dust-collector-97869.html


It is, Timmy.


----------



## midcent' dave

THANKS! Perfect timing!!:thumbsup:

btw - wouldn't it be better to add some sort of can on the bottom so hold that bag better and also get a 1mic bag for the top?


----------



## beelzerob

SteveEl said:


> Current issue of WOOD magazine has that $139 coupon for the Harbor Freight 2hp collector again. Expires in May 2011


May, huh....well, that'll give me time to see if I'll still have a job by then. If I make it to May, I should be ok, and a dust collector upgrade would be a good way to celebrate! :thumbsup:


----------



## TimPa

will that unit work with your thien collector? i didn't see recommended size etc with that build.


----------



## scrubzz

ordered one - thanks for the head's up 
:thumbsup:


----------



## H. A. S.

Thanks, I need one for the other shop.:thumbsup: Seems to get good reviews.:

http://www.harborfreight.com/2-hp-industrial-5-micron-dust-collector-97869.html?p=2


----------



## beelzerob

TimPa said:


> will that unit work with your thien collector? i didn't see recommended size etc with that build.


Absolutely! Pretty much any DC will work with the thien I built, it's just a matter of having the right hose sizes. I built one with 4" fittings, and the HF DC is a 4" size, so it should be a straight trade out with my existing DC.

So, I need to go buy Woodworker magazine on the news stand and there should be a coupon in there, right? This isn't a "subscription only" kind of deal is it?


----------



## scrubzz

it's in the newstand issues - both the Dec/Jan issue (page 75) and the March issue (page 81)


----------



## dwendt1978

I went out last night and bought the mag too. Awesome.


----------



## Bonanza35

Just picked one up with the coupon. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## beelzerob

+1 Same here. I'll wait until May to actually redeem it, but it's nice to have.


----------



## GageBoys

Wow just joined the forum and the first thread I looked at had exactly what I was looking for. Just got done building two reptile racks for my wife and told her I need dust collection. Thanks a ton


----------



## woodnthings

*Hi Jack?*



GageBoys said:


> Wow just joined the forum and the first thread I looked at had exactly what I was looking for. Just got done building two *reptile racks* for my wife and told her I need dust collection. Thanks a ton


What on earth is a reptile rack?   Got a picture for those of us up North?  bill


----------



## SteveEl

GageBoys said:


> Just got done building two reptile racks for my wife and told her I need dust collection.


You're welcome and I have a different tactic. Circumstances force the table saw & router to be set up a few feet away from washer and drier in the basement. I'm hoping one day soon to hear her say, "Honey, how can we keep laundry area cleaner?"

And yeah, what is a reptile rack?


----------



## Allthumbs27

This is a reptile rack. I use to handfeed rattlesnakes


----------



## GageBoys

Built these two for her Amazon Tree Boas


----------



## dwendt1978

Well the wife gave me 200 bucks to go buy my DC and said to use the left over to buy the pvc. I told her the pvc can cause static shocks and her reply was "I have life insurance on you, so if it stops your heart I'll pay off the house"  Is she hopeful or what??? I guess if I see disappointment on her face every time I come in from the shop I'll know.

So I'll get this puppy home and start taking some pics of the build.


----------



## Locodcdude

I actually bought a unit from Harbor Freight a while back before the holidays. It's the 1 HP unit that comes with the casters. I mounted it on the wall of my shop and ran 4'' drain pipe right off the machine to a few tools, reducing to 3" at the tools, and having a main 4" line for the Table saw. It is AWESOME! I would have got this a while ago had I know it was so AWESOME!


----------



## hancockj

I dragged my father in law with me to HF on sat. He recently moved in and has been having a hard time dealing with the dust. We combined our two shops together in my small basement. He has a cleaning thing. Oh boy was he excited. We got it built sat night and had to try it on a pile from the jointer. I don't think I have seen him that excited in years. He now calls it "Gulpie".


----------



## ch0mpie

where the heck can you get a copy of wood magizine? I've been casually looking for a copy ever since Steve posted about this and none of the stores/news stands i've went to carry this magizine.


----------



## beelzerob

Try a dedicated book store. That's where we got ours (Barnes / Noble)


----------



## ch0mpie

got it thanks


----------



## midcent' dave

Is it ok to post the coupon code here? Thought it might be helpful, but wanted to ask first. 

I'm still waiting to get mine. Planned on ordering twice, but new CL finds jumped up and now a lumber mill run tmrw. Maybe next week. Also going with the Wynn canister. Seems to be a must.


----------



## firemedic

midcent' dave said:


> Is it ok to post the coupon code here? Thought it might be helpful, but wanted to ask first.
> 
> I'm still waiting to get mine. Planned on ordering twice, but new CL finds jumped up and now a lumber mill run tmrw. Maybe next week. Also going with the Wynn canister. Seems to be a must.


Please do!... If not pm it to me!  I need to get one myself...

Thx!


----------



## midcent' dave

2 HP Industrial 5 Micron Dust Collector
Item: 97869
Availability: In stock
used coupon code: 59420588 (-$50.00) REMOVE

:thumbsup:


----------



## dbhost

If you guys are gonna grab one, do it soon. The coupon in Wood Magazine's may issue is for $159.00... It's creeping up!


----------



## beelzerob

Coupon says its good until mid-May. It better be, I probably won't know until mid April if I can get one or not.


----------



## dwendt1978

The one I have is for 149.99. Good until July 2011. In my newest wood magazine.


----------



## GWEE

Can you guys that have it nstalled please post pics?


----------



## cjward

I'm still waiting for my monthly subscription. When did you ask receive it?


----------



## cjward

*all*


----------



## b75025

*$139 HF DC coupon FOUND!*

You can see the Wood Magazine ad here:

http://woodmagazine.coverleaf.com/woodmagazine/201103?pg=83#pg83

Also a current 20% off coupon you can print. I'm in for the DC as well! :yes:


----------



## firemedic

I know what the fine print says... But has anyone tried using the coupon and 20% off together?

~tom


----------



## xphnmn

firemedic said:


> I know what the fine print says... But has anyone tried using the coupon and 20% off together?
> 
> ~tom


I read a post a day or two ago from a guy whose wife works for HF. He said she told him that HF had changed it's policy and now won't allow using the 20% and a coupon. One or the other but not both.


----------



## firemedic

xphnmn said:


> I read a post a day or two ago from a guy whose wife works for HF. He said she told him that HF had changed it's policy and now won't allow using the 20% and a coupon. One or the other but not both.


Ahhhh... Ok, too bad. Still going buy one tomr though...

Thanks for the info

~tom


----------



## xphnmn

firemedic said:


> Ahhhh... Ok, too bad. Still going buy one tomr though...
> 
> Thanks for the info
> 
> ~tom


 
It couldn't hurt to try. Maybe all stores haven't got the word yet. Good luck!


----------



## firemedic

xphnmn said:


> It couldn't hurt to try. Maybe all stores haven't got the word yet. Good luck!


 I plan too, thx!

~tom


----------



## firemedic

Well, I picked up the DC, 2 DC acs kits, 60' thin walled 4" PVC and various elbows and t's... Tue morn when I get of shift it's on! Lol that and building my left extension table for my TS!

~tom


----------



## dbhost

Just FYI guys and gals. I recently got my April 2011 HF circular, and the dust collector coupon in there now is up to $169.00. If you are going to grab one, get that $139.00 Wood Magazine coupon and use it SOON...


----------



## firemedic

dbhost said:


> Just FYI guys and gals. I recently got my April 2011 HF circular, and the dust collector coupon in there now is up to $169.00. If you are going to grab one, get that $139.00 Wood Magazine coupon and use it SOON...


Or buy it on sale for $189 and use the 20% off coup... $152

~tom


----------



## woodnthings

*reviving an old thread*

Wood Magazine, March 2015, Issue 231 has a Harbor Freight coupon for their 2 HP dust collector for $159.00 on page 65. FYI. :smile:


----------



## Steve Neul

Is the Wood magazine available at the newsstand?


----------



## woodnthings

*Yes, I think so*

Meijer's, CVS, other magazine stands and sometimes Home Depot will carry some.


----------



## Steve Neul

Thanks, ever since you posted that message I've been looking for that magazine. I bought a HF dust collector a while back and it works alright but I need a second one.


----------



## TimPa

if you call hf to place the order, and ask them, they will honor the coupon over the phone if it is still valid. at least they have done that for me, i told them i couldn't find one, but heard it was out there. 

it is worth a call to try.


she even checked for valid coupons on my other items.


----------



## woodnthings

*Search Harbor Freight Coupons*

There are many sites including this one:
http://www.retailmenot.com/view/harborfreight.com

OR:
http://www.coupons.com/coupon-codes/harbor-freight-tools/


----------



## billrlogan

Im fixin to sell one thats brand new in an unopened box. Ive had it in the barn for a year now but decided on a Grizzly Canister model instead. Im in Texarkana


----------



## Steve Neul

I found the coupon in another magazine. It is in Better Home and Garden Family Fun Rooms magazine which is listed to stay on the shelf until Jan 27, 2015

A close look at the couple you can buy three of the dust collectors for the $159.99 price. Might be a good idea to get together with friends and get more than one for everybody.


----------



## jousley

im thinking of buying the magazine through the website as I believe a new issue has come out - does the coupon have an expiration date? anyone know what it is?

J


----------



## Steve Neul

jousley said:


> im thinking of buying the magazine through the website as I believe a new issue has come out - does the coupon have an expiration date? anyone know what it is?
> 
> J


You might see if they will take a printed copy.


----------



## jousley

Awesome post Steve! I can use this online and in the store! 
J


----------



## sanchez

If you can swing it, get a Wynn cartridge filter for it. I just put one on last night. That makes quite a difference in suction and filtration. No more puff of dust when the machine fires up.


----------

